# Bailey approach 745



## Big al (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi 
Can any body help, just pick up new Bailey approach 745.
Does any body know how to drain fresh water tank.
Many thanks
Alan.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are we talking a New vehicle or just new to you, some one will follow this post shortly to tell you.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Alan and welcome to MHF, you should have an instruction book with the basics in like that, but usually you either access a bung in the bottom of a tank via via big screw on lid, or there is a flip up type tap near the water heater, or a valve near the fresh tank at floor level if internal.

You may have something like this:-


----------



## davidandgwen (Jun 25, 2008)

Cannot help as I have a 665 with a totally different system but if you are on Facebook there is a Bailey Motorhome Owners Group. Lots of usefull hints there, nearly as good as MHF 

Don't forget that there is a water heater to drain as well.

Have fun with your motorhome.

David


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

What Kev_and_Liz said - if it's an Approach SE model, (not sure for Approach Autograph) lift the hatch by the bed (maybe under the carpet) and unscrew the plastic cap. Reach down into the tank and remove the rubber bung - which should be attached by a chain. It's easier with a small hand - I tend to scrape the back of my hand on the tank thread so it's normally a job my wife does.

As well as the water heater you also need to drain down the toilet flush tank - flexible rubber pipe tucked up by top edge of toilet cassette compartment needs freeing and the rubber bung removing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Never emptied a toilet tank, (maybe should have, but on 7 vans no problems yet.) I suppose I'd just fill the cassette via the pump though, can't take more than two fills I'd have thought.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

I've got one of these. It's pretty much as Solwaybuggier has said.

Lift the carpet near the step, there's a panel in the floor between the step and the under-sink locker, lift that, unscrew the cap and you should see a rubber bung on a chain, reach and pull the bung out of the hole (I wouldn't recommend pulling on the chain in case it tears out of the rubber bung).

The water drains out really quickly but I admit, it is a pain, you need to make sure no grit or dust gets into the tank.

I'm told the reason why there's no separate drain tap is because the pipe would be quite low.


----------



## Ingwe (Jan 27, 2016)

We have a 620 Approach and the drain is as already described. Unscrew red cover, shove hand in, find the bung (which in our case was like the cork keeping the genie in the bottle) and pull like hell. The little chain was useless, given how hard you had to pull. Don't be timid if you're sure you have the bung. 

Also suggest that, as this is the source of your drinking water, you wash your hands before hand and make sure no dirt gets into the tank during the process.


----------



## offishead (Jul 14, 2017)

i hope they give you change out the fiver


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

offishead said:


> i hope they give you change out the fiver


???


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Another case of a "One Post Wonder". 

The OP has never returned after his first post?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Some do, some don;t, forums are a plenty nowadays, probably posted elsewhere and got a reply too, so no need to come back, manners it seems are not require anymore


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes really rude when this happens, no wonder some members on forums won't answer first time posts asking for help unless they do an introduction first.

I always try to answer though, may attract one out of 50 new posters to persuade to join.

Lets face it, we need some more members.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

coppo said:


> Yes really rude when this happens, no wonder some members on forums won't answer first time posts asking for help unless they do an introduction first.
> 
> I always try to answer though, may attract one out of 50 new posters to persuade to join.
> 
> Lets face it, we need some more members.


I'm with you Phil, I don't need bonafides to answer a question it's what a good few of us log on for, but perhaps Rude was a bit far, unthinking more likely, or perhaps even forgot where and how to log back into MHF, far more understandable with VS doing their level best to make it difficult even for well seasoned (crusty) members :crying::crying:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Kev, how dare you confuse me with that bloody Cabby:smile2:

Paul.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

coppo said:


> Kev, how dare you confuse me with that bloody Cabby:smile2:
> 
> Paul.


Oh Ballcocks, I thought Phil and wrote wrongly, profuse apologies for the malignement.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A buggerit all to hell n back, did it again

Sorry PAUL :roll:

Thinking about me forthcoming jollies.


----------

